# Brisket, cooler error



## klun88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th, 
Not sure what to do now. Put my 13 pound brisket on the Traeger last night at 11:30pm. Checked on it at 3:30am all was good. Woke up at 8am and the Traeger was not working, "error" read out on display. My meat was probed and reading at 110 degrees. Sometime in that 5 hour window the machine shut down but no idea when. I turned the Traeger back on to finish cooking but not sure if that's a good idea. Have about 20 people coming to eat this afternoon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2016)

When in doubt throw it out. Get pizza. Would be horrible if any of your 20 guests got sick.


----------



## sauced (Jul 11, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When in doubt throw it out. Get pizza. Would be horrible if any of your 20 guests got sick.


Yes....words to live by!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2016)

For future reference...If that meat was Intact, anything nasty was killed early in the first hour and in a closed smoker there is no reason that bacteria would get in to re-infect. So you tossed perfectly good meat...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When in Doubt...Send me a PM. I am here to help...JJ


----------

